# Puppy with Pen during the day and crate from afternoon on..



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Hello, I am getting a maltese at a very young age ( 7 weeks old ) next week and I have already bought a crate and an exercise pen for it.

I intend to use the pen (outside in yard) for it to play during the morning till afternoon when i get back then in the afternoon when i get back I will let her in the house, and let her sleep inside the house in her crate.

How can i train her to not pee in her crate at night when going to sleep and also not to pee inside the house at all with this regime. 

Thank you :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello and Welcome/
First off 7 weeks is way to young for you to get this baby, tell the breeder to hold her for 4 or 5 more weeks.
Secondly, you can't leave her in the backyard :shocked: She is a baby and at 7 weeks of age she will need constant attention. Even if she was an adult I would not advise you to leave a pet outside for any length of time without supervision.
PLEASE call the breeder and tell her not to let her go so young she still needs her mother.
Please read read and read the threads on this forum so it will help you better understand how to raise your little one.
Good Luck


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree, 7 weeks is too young to be left outside. My puppy is 10 months old and I never leave her outside without being on a lease and supervised.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that a Maltese is not the kind of dog that you can leave outside for long periods of time unsupervised at any age. I have a Black lab that loves being outside, but when I leave the house for any reason, he comes inside... I don't even feel comfortable leaving him out alone and he weighs 105 pounds. A 7 week old maltese won't have any shots or any way to protect itself if left outside.... please rethink leaving your puppy outside... I have an ex-pen in the house that I leave my 6 month old puppy in when I go to work... maybe that would be an option for you. 

Everyone on this board helped me learn so much when I got my first maltese... if you have any questions about malts, this is the place where you will find good answers.

Good luck.

Debbie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

A Maltese is too small to be left outside. They are easy prey for feral dogs and large birds. Please reconsider leaving it outside.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh no...don't leave that baby outside. Oh my, Gigi is 8 months old now and is never left unattended outside. We even have a six foot privacy fence. Anything could happen to her. Your baby is so young and little. I can't even see it surviving out there. I agree. It is too little to even come home to you. And if you do bring it home that young, you need to be there 24/7 to care for it. Please reconsider getting it form the breeder that young.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Hello, I am getting a maltese at a very young age ( 7 weeks old ) next week and I have already bought a crate and an exercise pen for it.
> 
> I intend to use the pen (outside in yard) for it to play during the morning till afternoon when i get back then in the afternoon when i get back I will let her in the house, and let her sleep inside the house in her crate.
> 
> ...


Hi & Welcome!

I don't mean to offend you, I really, really don't - but I cringed at your first 2 sentances where you referred to you new puppy as 'it'. I cringed because I don't think of my 2 puppies as 'things', or an 'it' - they are my family.

Like others have already said, I wouldn't advise you to leave your new puppy outside unsupervised for any length of time for the reasons already stated.

You will need to train your new puppy not to pee inside the house - she is still a very young baby, and will need your constant guidance. Puppy will need to be taken to your desired area (be it outside, or to a puppy pad) on a regular basis - after meals, after play, after sleep ..... etc ... you will need to set a feeding schedule so as to aid in training.

There are many excellent threads on this forum to help explain this more.

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Thank you guys for steering me in the right direction.

I will relocate the pen to inside room, probably in my sisters office...

That means that she will be required to be trained to use a wee wee pad?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thank you guys for steering me in the right direction.
> 
> I will relocate the pen to inside room, probably in my sisters office...
> 
> That means that she will be required to be trained to use a wee wee pad?[/B]


Well she is so little yet and no shots, I would for sure train on a wee wee pad.
Later on as she grows you can teach outside training, Maltese 's are very smart, you wont have a problem. Also I really think you should think about not taking this pup so young, I don't want to offend you either, but will you really know what to do in an emergency?
This baby still needs her mom :bysmilie:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> Thank you guys for steering me in the right direction.
> 
> I will relocate the pen to inside room, probably in my sisters office...
> 
> That means that she will be required to be trained to use a wee wee pad?[/B]


The wee wee pad will be good for now, you can change later after the puppy is bigger and can hold potty till time to go out, and has had all booster shots. I have the expen set up like this:









Puppy should instinctively want to go potty as far away from bed and food as possible. My puppy had no problems. 

I do agree with everyone else, 7 weeks is a little early to bring puppy home, especially if no one will be home to supervise.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you cannot have someone come walk your puppy every 3 hours, then a pee pad is a necessary. She cannot hold it longer than that at her age.


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Puppy-Training-Pads...1742.m153.l1262

Is this a reasonable price ? Its in AUD


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigi is 8 months old and still uses her pads. They are great. No poopie in the yard to pick up. I actually got a bunch from the local hospital here. They were buying new and gave them to me. They are washable ones. Ask your local hospitals. They are usually always willing to give you what they no longer use. We can be outside for a couple hours and she runs in to her pads. LOL
I keep telling her it is ok to peep pee in the grass. She just looks at me like. Mama...princesses don't pee pee in the grass!!!!! LOL


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

> Gigi is 8 months old and still uses her pads. They are great. No poopie in the yard to pick up. I actually got a bunch from the local hospital here. They were buying new and gave them to me. They are washable ones. Ask your local hospitals. They are usually always willing to give you what they no longer use. We can be outside for a couple hours and she runs in to her pads. LOL
> I keep telling her it is ok to peep pee in the grass. She just looks at me like. Mama...princesses don't pee pee in the grass!!!!! LOL[/B]


Oh my gosh, Juno's the same way! I took him to a friend's house and totally spazzed on his litter pan. He refused to go outside and ended up having to pee in my friend's bath tub. He had to go so bad that the moment his 4 little paws hit the tub, he started going. He's so silly!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579781
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello & Welcome to SM. I'm so glad you came to the forums. It's a great place to help educate yourself about taking care of your new furbaby. Read up as much as you can here and in reputable books, and always try to be patient and loving with your little one.

I'm relieved you will keep the puppy inside! We have a set-up somewhat similar to Jazak's 2nd diagram. Your new puppy will need a lot of supplies so make sure to get everything you need before he arrives. We got a lot of good things from Petedge at very reasonable prices. We also got have a soft rug underfoot under his expen/crate combo and a puppy pad holder and the very important Nature's Miracle stain and odor remover.

7 weeks is still way too young to bring home. May I ask where you obtained your puppy from?

Good luck with your new furbaby and check the forums search function for answers to many of your questions or post new ones in the forums. We'll all be happy to point you in the right direction when we can.


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

My god sister's maltese gave birth and asked me whether I wanted one before she sells them to the pet shop.

I said, okay...and yeah.

By the way this is an American based forum right? I'm from Australia lol 

So yeah, school holidays are just around the corner so I think i may be able to manage it and during most weekdays (school days) i come home around noon as most of my classes begin around 8 and finish around 12. 

So yeah thanks guys

Just one thing, is this a reasonable price?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Puppy-Training-Pads...1742.m153.l1262

I am getting the puppy (pawpaw) next Wednesday


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> My god sister's maltese gave birth and asked me whether I wanted one before she sells them to the pet shop.
> 
> I said, okay...and yeah.
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry, your link here doesn't work, but I tried the one on the previous page of this thread - $60 for 100 pads right? I'm not going to be much help because my 2 are older, and both go outside. I do have pads for them when I'm not home and the pups are locked indoors, but they rarely use them - maybe once or twice a week they can't hold till I get home.

Have you raised a puppy before? I only ask so that you know you can always ask as many questions as you like here!

Good luck with your new little one!
Ps: I'm also in Australia - I don't think you will get too many replies at this time of day due to the time difference in the US.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know if this will help as I'm in the US and you are in Australia, but I buy human incontinence pads from Sam's - a wholesale type store. I get 120 23" x 36" pads for about $26 USD. And, they are pretty absorbsant. I usually cut them in half as that size fits the trays I have perfectly. That's the cheapest I've been able to find - way cheaper than the pads at Petsmart or Petco. I did buy some off of ebay from a medical supplier once who said that they were all good pads, no irregular ones. Well, more than half could not be used and they were so thin they were practically worthless and the backing was loose on most.


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

I haven't had a pet for a very very long time ..

The puppy pads are pack of 100 for 60 dollars, is that a reasonable price?

I have pawpaw's crate ready, its exercise pen ready, need to buy some toys... What else would i need? I'm going to pop by the vet this weekend to ask her some questions


thank guys


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What you really NEED, and what I actually have are 2 very different things! LOL!!

Puppy essentials, as a minimum, on my list would be: (in no particular order)

Food - preferably the same brand/type that puppy has been eating before they come to you.
Stainless Steel, or Ceramic Bowls x 2 (for water & food)
Bed
Brush
Comb
Teething toy - ie: non-plush toys - toys hard enough to chew on for teething, like a rope toy for example, both mine had one (still do) and chewed on it constantly during teething)
Regular toy - for playing & bonding (supervision needed for any plush toys) - nothing too small tho, you don't want puppy to choke! A large plush toy can be a great play thing for a little puppy, and mine also snuggled with them.
Old (but clean!) towel and face washer - to clean & dry eyes, face, and bottom.

Given the time of year & the colder nights, I would also think about a hot water bottle, wrapped & double wrapped in a blanket or towel to keep puppy warm at night. I used to prepare mine quite a while (at least 30 minutes) before bed so that the water was not scolding hot, just in case the seal broke or something - yes, I'm ULTRA cautious/paranoid! 

Im sure there are other (probably obvious) things I have forgotten - I'll come back if I think of anything else.

Other things you may need:

There are many recommendations on this site for a product called 'Nutracal' (sp?) - it is a suppliment for puppies to prevent hypoglycemia (low blood sugar levels). I haven't seen the product here in Australia, but I would encourage you to do a little reading on hypoglycemia before your puppy comes home, just in case!

As to the price of the pads, sorry, I have no clue! I just checked the pack of 30 that I have, but there is no price tag on them - I THINK they cost around $25 from memory, and at the time I knew it wasn't the best price going, but it was convenient, and the pups don't use them that often.


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are some basic guidlines to help you with your new Maltese.

(Remember Maltese are considered "lap dogs" and as such should be kept inside except when exercising or closly supervised outdoors).


* </span>
<div align="left">These are just some suggestions. The is a multitude of great info on this forum. Be sure to search and ask for any help.
<div align="left">There are many knowledgable and experienced members and friends here at SM.
<div align="left">Good luck with your new furbaby !
<div align="left"> 
<div align="left">DarcysDad  
*


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

First off, happy birthday to darcy! (soon)

But seeing that I would be getting a maltese puppy at the age of 7 weeks and the rest of the litter will be going to a Pet shop, I really don't know what to do...

The puppy will come home on Wednesday and I already arranged plans with my teachers that I will be staying home on Thursday and Friday to spend time with the puppy.

So i can have 4 - 5 so days with the puppy...I am a little excited but abit withdrawn with the fact that the puppy is too young...


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

In Australia pups (even Maltese) go to their homes at about 8-10 weeks from registered breeders. Things are done slightly differently here for whatever reasons. 

7 weeks is younger than you might want - but her being re-homed to you is 1000000000000000000 times better than going to a pet store :thumbsup: 

Welcome to another Australian  What year are you in at school? 

I buy my puppy pads at the local pet supply store (not pet's paradise or any other chain) and they are quite reasonable. I would keep her indoors till she is older and then maybe have a doggy door installed she can potty outside during the day? An x-pen set out as above would be fantastic  Remember she will only be a tiny baby at 7 weeks old so don't discipline her for making accidents - but do give her lots of praise and maybe even a treat if she goes potty in the right place. Positive reinforcement is a much more powerful training tool than discipline anyway :thumbsup: 

Congratulations on getting a Maltese - they are an absolutely fantastic breed of companion dog - they love people (if socialized properly) and love cuddling! Puppy's are so fun but alot of hard work - she will only be a baby so don't tire her out too much (i.e. lots of naps) :wub: 

Can't wait to see pic's of the little munchkin!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Just wanted to add something  

I found a kong toy (puppy small size) very useful for keeping Luna entertained if we had to leave the house - great with puppy treats (made by kong) that you can stick in the holes. Also best $2 I spent was on a rope toy that had a small tennis ball attached to it - she loves dragging the rope around and chewing on it (the tennis ball got destroyed in a few months). I love the 'pet stages' toys - lots of bells and crackling noises that really keep the pup interested and 'supposedly' help get them used to weird noises as part of their socialization. Luna loves squeaky toys - especially her plush bone from Fuzz yard with a squeaky center and her 'cuddler' (blankie and animal head) from pets paradise. A selection of 2-3 toys would be a good idea if she's to be left alone - interactive ones are a great idea :thumbsup: 

I am a serial toy buyer - but they keep her interested while I am at uni (she never barks at home) plus stops her from chewing up my shoes and the house. 

Also it's a good idea to leave her alone for periods of time during the weekend (before you go back to school) to get her used to the idea of being alone - otherwise you get culture shock when you suddenly leave her alone for a few hours.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I don't know if this will help as I'm in the US and you are in Australia, but I buy human incontinence pads from Sam's - a wholesale type store. I get 120 23" x 36" pads for about $26 USD. And, they are pretty absorbsant. I usually cut them in half as that size fits the trays I have perfectly. That's the cheapest I've been able to find - way cheaper than the pads at Petsmart or Petco. I did buy some off of ebay from a medical supplier once who said that they were all good pads, no irregular ones. Well, more than half could not be used and they were so thin they were practically worthless and the backing was loose on most.[/B]


Sorry for going off topic. Thank you for the tip about Sam's Club. I had never thought of that. But will me going there to get some from now on. Thank you!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=580756
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you'll really like them. They are the Members Mark brand. They come in a big box but inside the box they are packaged in smaller amounts so they're really easy to store.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With as many as I go through around here when I have puppies I think this would be the best thing. Now I need to find the thing to hold them down to keep them from playing tug of war with them. 
*
Again sorry OP for hijacking your thread. *


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Here are some basic guidlines to help you with your new Maltese.
> 
> (Remember Maltese are considered "lap dogs" and as such should be kept inside except when exercising or closly supervised outdoors).
> 
> ...


*
<div align="left">These are just some suggestions. The is a multitude of great info on this forum. Be sure to search and ask for any help.
<div align="left">There are many knowledgable and experienced members and friends here at SM.
<div align="left">Good luck with your new furbaby !
<div align="left"> 
<div align="left">DarcysDad  
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Wow thanks so much guys, I am a Year 11 school student however I am not the only one that will be looking after pawpaw such as my 2 older sisters (23,24) and my parents.

Everytime i go to Westfields (A shopping "mall") i tend to hang around the pet shop for abit and look at the prices... I have to say they are really expensive compared to eBay..

Puppy pads went for $54 for a pack of 30.. and a simple toy was $15.. Luna'smum do you have any suggestions where I can purchase my puppy's needs without spending a fortune?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Wow thanks so much guys, I am a Year 11 school student however I am not the only one that will be looking after pawpaw such as my 2 older sisters (23,24) and my parents.
> 
> Everytime i go to Westfields (A shopping "mall") i tend to hang around the pet shop for abit and look at the prices... I have to say they are really expensive compared to eBay..
> 
> Puppy pads went for $54 for a pack of 30.. and a simple toy was $15.. Luna'smum do you have any suggestions where I can purchase my puppy's needs without spending a fortune?[/B]



Which state are you in? Both Luna's Mum & I are in Sydney - we might be able to advise some stores?

edit - for toys, check the pet food section in Coles & Woolies - they sometimes have rope & rubber toys hanging up on tags for around $5


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi there. I don't know what the major pet supply shops are there, but if they have online stores I would do price comparisons that way to get started. We use to buy Nature's Miracle Puppy Pads, but now we just buy these genetric ones from Petedge and even with the shipping costs they calculate down to about 21 cents each (USD). They work great even though they look super thin - no leaks and Uno goes right to them. We also bought the ones you can wash and reuse, but we don't plan to begin using them until he gets a little bit older.

The ones you mention of 100 for 60 are too expensive IMHO. I also recommend a potty pad holder. We have two kinds - one that just secures the edges and it folds for storage so we use that when travelling several days away from home. The other kind we have has a full plastic bottom tray and a locking plastic rimmed top which is much faster to change.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Hi there. I don't know what the major pet supply shops are there, but if they have online stores I would do price comparisons that way to get started. We use to buy Nature's Miracle Puppy Pads, but now we just buy these genetric ones from Petedge and even with the shipping costs they calculate down to about 21 cents each (USD). They work great even though they look super thin - no leaks and Uno goes right to them. We also bought the ones you can wash and reuse, but we don't plan to begin using them until he gets a little bit older.
> 
> The ones you mention of 100 for 60 are too expensive IMHO. I also recommend a potty pad holder. We have two kinds - one that just secures the edges and it folds for storage so we use that when travelling several days away from home. The other kind we have has a full plastic bottom tray and a locking plastic rimmed top which is much faster to change.[/B]


The price she paid isn't too bad here in Australia - they are very expensive and we don't have as many online/discount pet stores.

I have found that the local pet stores are cheaper than chain stores - i.e. Maroubra pet supply store has stuff for about 5-10 dollars cheaper than Pets Paradise plus they are more helpful and have a bigger range  Also invest in a Kong or toys that will last, but don't buy expensive plush toys because they will get destroyed (or de-stuffed). 

I like the big pet store called Pet City or something like that (it doesn't sell animals) they have a wide range of food and grooming products along with toys. 

Basically start off with 2-3 toys and build from there if you need too  A kong (or other interactive toy that you can stuff treats into), a rope toy and a plush toy (maybe with a squeaker in it). 

Grooming products are hard to find - avoid pet's paradise their stuff isn't good - I got my stuff from overseas - but you should be able to find a comb for long haired breeds and a slicker or pin brush (slickers aren't great if you want to grow the hair though). I use Fido shampoo's and they seem good - I love the oatmeal puppy one! 

I have found the occasional good find at k-mart, Target, Big W and the discount shop (like the reject shop) - i.e. toys or jumpers or food bowls. 

Are you in Sydney PawPaw? If so Jacqui and I can recommend specific groomers, pet stores etc If you live in Melbourne Sarah (Dogloverx3) might be able to help  

Hope that was helpful :blush:


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

I live in Sydney, near Bankstown..

Thanks and I'm a boy haha


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Another question and I do apologize for double posting (can't seem to edit) is when and how should i make the change for pawpaw to start pooing outside rather than on the puppy pads?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

If Enfield isn't too far for your, there is a good pet supplies place there where the Flower Power gardening centre is, the store is kind of in the car park there:

Stefmar Pet Care 
27 Mitchell St Enfield 2136
Tel: 9715 1408

They carry most of the premium food brands, along with toys etc ... their toys aren't the cheapest around, but they often have 'bargain bins' with specials in them for just a few bucks. I've found they have the best prices for Flea & Heartworm prevention treatments.

As for training puppy to go outside - it will all depend on your outside area - is it fully enclosed? Have other dogs had the opportunity to get into your yard? I ask because puppy will need to be kept off any contaminated ground until all the shots have been given. 

Typically, first shots are given at 6 weeks, then again at 10 weeks, then at 14 weeks. After the last shot, it is often advised to wait another 2 weeks before puppy can get out & explore. 

Others may have more advice on this, I am just getting these details off Dakotas vaccination card, so this was her schedule.

There is also worming to take care of - the sticker on Dakota's vaccination card suggests this:
Worm every 2 weeks until 12 weeks old, then
Worm every month until 6 months old, then
Worming is every 3 months for the rest of the animals life.
ASK YOUR VET for the best products rather than guessing!

I didn't follow the above worming schedule, I checked with the vet, and then put Dakota on Heartgard Plus - I can't quite remember her age, it may have been 12 weeks?, she now gets this every month.

So, if you are sure your yard has not been 'contaminated' by any other animals, then I would say you can teach puppy to go outside at any time. I did with both of mine - I knew my yard had not had any other animals in it, so it was safe in our case to do this.

Good luck!


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Theres a pigeon family that always perches on our trees and our colorbond fence aswell as the occasional stray cat pooping (I haven't seen any lately, but have seen before) on our lawn.
And the yard is enclosed but there are places where I can't fit, like the area between the shed and the fence etc..

Thanks for helping! :blush:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Theres a pigeon family that always perches on our trees and our colorbond fence aswell as the occasional stray cat pooping (I haven't seen any lately, but have seen before) on our lawn.
> And the yard is enclosed but there are places where I can't fit, like the area between the shed and the fence etc..
> 
> Thanks for helping! :blush:[/B]



You're very welcome. Shouldn't you be studying young man!!! Next year is a very important year for you! LOL  

Get ready, PawPaw is going to be a little bundle of fluff with 2 speeds - FULL ON and SLEEP! LOL!

Please don't hesitate to ask if you have any more questions!!


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Yeah year 11 isn't a hand full just yet, I'd rather have a pet than spend anymore time playing games. I'll take a pic on how i set the play pen and post it up soon


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Excellent!! - if you can post a pic of your play pen, I CANT WAIT to see pics of your puppy! Did you say Wednesday??


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Yeap, Wednesday when both my parents are off work, we going to head down to Blacktown to my godsister's place. And I'll pick the one I want..lol


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Cannot wait to see some photos! 

My sister is in year 12 this year - she never seems to be doing any work (at least not compared to what I was doing)  but I bet she will get all band 6 cause that is the way she is :HistericalSmiley: 

I agree having a pet is so exciting - I picked Luna up right after I finished a big assignment, I was soooo excited my bf thought I was loony :wacko1: All my friends think I am crazy now (so does my family) because I am always talking about Luna and I take her everywhere with me :blush: 

I definitely wish I had gotten an X-pen for Luna - she scratched a hole in the wall and chewed the brand new leather dining chairs the first 2 weeks we had her :smilie_tischkante: good news is Tabasco sauce worked like a charm for that :chili: 


And I am definitely procrastinating right now though - should be doing uni work or going to bed! I have an essay due Monday :smstarz:


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Yeah I'm very excited, so Luna'sMom...could you suggest some pet stores, pet groomers, obedience schools etc in Sydney? And also what should pawpaw be eating on the first few nights? Slightly wetted puppy kibble.. or milk..? I'm not quite sure just yet as I haven't spoken to the Vet yet.
Thanks so much guys, I learnt so much since page 1 of this thread


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I live in Maroubra so that's pretty far away from where you live - thus my groomer and pet stores probably aren't feasible for you  My groomer and I definitely recommends her (i drive 20 mins to see her ) is Angela from Wagging Tails (also Bella and Fox) - she is fantastic and Jacqui actually recommended her to me :wub: For pet stores I tend to stay away from any that sell pets - the ones that don't often have better prices and I don't like looking at puppies in windows :blush: 

For food - I would find out what the pup is being fed atm i.e. canned food? My breeder sent me home with a small container of kibble and some cooked chicken mince (no oil, no seasoning). At 7 weeks I would probably try and get a soft food or wet the kibble and mix it with a little bit of cooked chicken (I used to call this puppy porridge). I would keep dry food avaliable at all times i.e. a little bowl with dry food near the water bowl and another bowl for soft/canned food. For a kibble I would ask your relative for a little bit of what she is eating currently and then slowly switch your pup onto a premium brand (if it's not already eating that). A premium brand would be something like Eagle pack, Royal Canin, Innova, Nutrience (what I use), Advance etc These brands also have canned versions that are better than supermarket brands. They end up cheaper in the long run too :thumbsup: I know that Royal Canin makes a soft food for young puppies (i.e. you add water to a dry mix) - they also have good quality puppy and adult food. I wouldn't add milk as some dogs are lactose intolerant - maybe puppy milk if you can find it. 

Obedience schools - I went to a puppy school at my vet (for socialization and to learn about how to housebreak etc) but haven't gone to obedience school as yet. There is a good one in centennial park - your vet would be the best place to ask or puppy school. 

Do you know yet if your getting a girl or boy - or just picking whichever one grabs you on the day? One thing I might say is to keep the pup warm - its really cold atm - maybe get her/him a little coat (I could send one to you as it's too small for Luna now or you could pick one up at the pet store) and try not to let the house get too cold. After all Luna only weighed 800g when I picked her up and there isn't alot of fat there to keep her warm


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Yeah i read somewhere to wrap a hot water bottle in a towel and put it in the bed of the puppy for the night..

I found out that my dad will be home for 2 weeks due to injury to his hand so he won't be going to work and he will be staying home with pawpaw...so I'm hoping it won't be that bad.

Is feeding the puppy at 7am then another round at 4pm when i get back from school and then one at 7pm when we are all at dinner fine? or..the morning till afternoon interval is too long.

Also, should i leave damp-kibble in the X-pen while I'm gone just in case she/he gets hungry while I am gone? And I'm guessing leaving water is without a doubt, but how much?


Thanks


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> Yeah i read somewhere to wrap a hot water bottle in a towel and put it in the bed of the puppy for the night..
> 
> I found out that my dad will be home for 2 weeks due to injury to his hand so he won't be going to work and he will be staying home with pawpaw...so I'm hoping it won't be that bad.
> 
> ...


You really need to leave kibble out 24/7 whild the puppy is little. These first couple of weeks the puppy is at greater risk of becoming hypoglycemic (low blood sugar) if they don't eat often enough. Good luck, you have gotten alot of great advice. I too can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=580316
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto with Carly, I take her out and she just looks at me like "ok when are we going to go in to the potty pad so I can go?". Once when I was at a friends and she was very little, I forgot a pad so we had to use a towel in her laundry room and she wasn't having any part of going outside!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just switched Clifford from his litter box to outside pottying only, and its going great! He has always done both, but now that he 8 months old, I figured it was time to end the litter box. So, if you are wanting to outside potty train wait until pawpaw is about 6 to 7months old, and the switch maybe be a snap. You can introduce the outside earlier, but to always use the outside, I think is easier when they are older and can hold the bladder and go less often. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Yeah i read somewhere to wrap a hot water bottle in a towel and put it in the bed of the puppy for the night..
> 
> I found out that my dad will be home for 2 weeks due to injury to his hand so he won't be going to work and he will be staying home with pawpaw...so I'm hoping it won't be that bad.
> 
> ...


I would leave dry kibble in the pen with pawpaw during the day (in case he is hungry) and then feed him 2-3 times a day with wet kibble or canned food. Water is a must during the day - just fill the bowl up with its looking empty and daily. Just a reasonably sized water bowl (i.e. not big enough for pawpaw to jump inside of :HistericalSmiley should be fine. 

Pawpaw being alone shouldn't be bad  Luna doesn't love being alone during the day but she doesn't complain about it and most of the time when I get home she is curled up asleep :wub: Just don't make a big deal about greeting pawpaw when you come home (i.e. don't greet him immediately you come home) and don't make a big deal about leaving - that way he won't get anxious or upset when you leave (though its to be expected the first little bit). 

Is pawpaw sleeping in the X-pen during the night or ?? If he is sleeping in a crate or the X-pen then a warm (not hot) water bottle wrapped in a towel would be a good idea (kinda like a mother/sibling surrogate) - an old style ticking alarm clock is another thing that might be soothing.


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Exactly 24 hours till I get to pick pawpaw up, YAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Pawpaw is home and wow she is soo cute!

So this afternoon went over to my god sisters place and had a look at the litter, all so very cute!

She took them to the vet for a booked appointment for it to get microchipped and vaccinated...after that I chose little pawpaw.

The ride home was like around 30mins and she was whining real bad, i thought she was hungry so we went to our local supermarket to get puppy milk ( the one my god sister was feeding the litter ).

Arrived home and plopped her on the training pad and I didn't realise at first but she pee'd in it! haha amazing.

Then she went for a round of milk and now she is sleeping in her crate, but it is raining heavily and she strikes up during the occasional lightning strikes + thunder.


Here are some long awaited pix!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Awwww she is so tiny :wub: :wub:


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Pawpaw is 1KG, Luna'smom, if you don't mind me asking..how much milk should I give her and how often?

She is only 6 weeks aswell, and the VET today said don't feed her puppy food yet till she is 8 weeks of age. 

I noticed a few things about her :

- She doesn't like the squeeky toys I bought her
- She doesn't eat the Chicken and Pollock treat snack I got for her.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> Pawpaw is 1KG, Luna'smom, if you don't mind me asking..how much milk should I give her and how often?
> 
> She is only 6 weeks aswell, and the VET today said don't feed her puppy food yet till she is 8 weeks of age.
> 
> ...


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Her momma is back at my god sisters place.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Pawpaw is 1KG, Luna'smom, if you don't mind me asking..how much milk should I give her and how often?
> 
> She is only 6 weeks aswell, and the VET today said don't feed her puppy food yet till she is 8 weeks of age.
> 
> ...


Does the packet say how much puppy milk to feed her? I honestly don't know since I never fed Luna puppy milk. If the vet said no puppy food till 8 weeks then go ahead and do that - does she have any teeth yet? But I do know that royal canin makes a soft puppy food (you add water to it) for puppies that are very young i.e. 4-12 weeks and since she is so young its important that she is getting enough nutrients.

The treats may be too hard for her - Luna didn't really like treats till she was older  Also is the squeaky toy little/soft enough for her to pick up? She may just need to get used to it - also she is a little young for 'toys' just yet - she will probably get more into them as she gets older. 

Since she is so young you need to be careful about socialization - I would recommend getting a book about puppies or reading something like this 

Maltese puppy stages

Puppy development

Your New Puppy

6 weeks isn't the best age to get a puppy - but whats done is done and she is better off with you than in a pet store 

She is cute as a button :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

She looks very cute - from what I can see!! She looks nice & snug in her little crate.

I don't know if you are giving her anything other than milk - the vet may have suggested some soft (canned) puppy food? I would gradually introduce some soft puppy food along with the milk as well - if you're not already doing that!

You can also get 'Puppy Porridge' (it has cooked rice in it) from the supermarket - the same brand also make puppy milk. If you aren't already, I would suggest warming her milk up a little bit.

Good luck with your new baby girl!

edit: sorry - I just re-read that the vet said not to give her puppy food yet - personally, I don't see any harm in gradually introducing some, she will need a bit more than milk alone. Just my opinion of course


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Was just going to add that Jazak has had recent experience rearing a 5 week old puppy so she may be able to answer some of your questions - I would PM her :thumbsup: 

You may notice she is a little sleepy and she may get a lump where the vaccination was - I know i freaked about that but it's fairly normal


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I didn't heat up her milk tonight and she was shivering after she drank it, i guess i gotta heat it up for her.

Also is 7am, 4pm, 7pm a good feeding schedule of just milk?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Thanks guys!
> 
> I didn't heat up her milk tonight and she was shivering after she drank it, i guess i gotta heat it up for her.
> 
> Also is 7am, 4pm, 7pm a good feeding schedule of just milk?[/B]


Yeah, just take the chill off the milk, it doesn't need to be HOT, just luke warm.

I'm not sure about that schedule - I would think she may need access to something during the day to nibble on if she needs to. I realise milk isn't a practical 'snack' .... could you get some puppy kibble? - I realise she may not have many teeth yet, but you may be able to slightly wet it down a bit with a little warm water to soften it a bit?


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Harley'sMom,  

She is adorable and sometimes she has random jumps its so funny.

Right now she is having problems teething I think, she is constantly biting her feet...


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583204
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure it would be a good idea to leave her for nine hours without feeding her. And then 12 hours at night is definately too long. I would think a baby that small should eat every 3 or 4 hours. I hope you can find someone to be there with her during the day. You will probably have to set your alarm to get up and feed her during the night for a while. At least until she is a little older. I have never had a puppy that young, but I don't think they are much different than human babies. They need constant care. I brought Gigi home at 12 weeks and she was up a couple times a night for a couple months. Good Luck with her. I will keep your precious furbaby in my prayers.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If she is only getting milk it's every 3 to 4 hours that you feed her. Make sure she is drinking correctly and it doesn't go down into her lungs. You shouldn't see any milk come out of her nose either. I know this sounds weird but it does happen.


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Okay thanks for the tips guys, and one more thing, What do i do if i find her doing her stuff?

Do i lift her up and put her on the pads or just wait?


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> Okay thanks for the tips guys, and one more thing, What do i do if i find her doing her stuff?
> 
> Do i lift her up and put her on the pads or just wait?[/B]


It won't hurt to pick her up and put her on a pad, but she is tool little to scold. I think 12-14 weeks is a good time to get serious with potty training. I think she is just too little right now. She will have no idea what she is in trouble for.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I buy my pee pads fom ebay. I've had Bianca a year and a half and I've only had to order 4 boxes so far. Although they advertise it as 200 per box there's really 250 plus because they stuff the box until they reach the 30 pound limit. Not sure if they ship to Austrialia though or how that would work.

http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Puppy-Dog-Weewee-W...1QQcmdZViewItem

If the url doesn't work just do an ebay search for a seller called puppypads.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Pawpaw hates her pen but loves her crate, whenever I put her in the pen she whines and whines!

What should i do to make her not be scared of the pen and actually stay there


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't see why 6 weeks is too young to start potty training - the concept is pretty simple  You praise her for going on the pad (if she does it in front of you) and if she doesn't go on the pad you move her onto the pad and then praise her. Never get angry if she makes a mistake - just ignore it  Luna was pad trained before she came home with me at 9 weeks and her breeder had started training her at about 6 weeks. 

The shipping for pads from America would be pretty expensive - best to stick with ones you can get here 

Since she is teething she may want something to 'chew on' - does she have a rope toy? that would be something she could mouth and wouldn't be too hard for her  

I was sure that Royal canin made a puppy food for weaning stages (i.e. 5-12 weeks old) but I couldn't find it on the website :smilie_tischkante: I have read on some breeder sites that you can grind up normal puppy food and mix it with puppy milk or water to give her during this stage . I would recommend a brand liek royal canin or nutrience for this  Personally I don't know if she needs food during the night - maybe ask your god sister if they were fed during the night and how often? Also if the momma was still nursing or if she had weaned them already? 6 weeks is about the time most people start weaning onto dry food so you would be safe to start giving 'puppy porridge' or ground up food with water/puppy milk - maybe one of the breeders can give you advice

feeding for newborn -6 week puppies

Weaning Puppies

She may just be biting her feet because she thinks its fun or she is just 'discovering' them :HistericalSmiley: or they could be itchy

About the pen - It's likely that she will fuss in it until she gets used to it - don't take her out of the pen or talk to her while she is fussing wait for her to calm down and then take her out or praise her. Someone else might have more advice - I didn't use a pen or a kennel really because I was home most of the day as was my partner when we got Luna and she didn't fuss when we put her in the bath room while we went out. She isn't 'scared' so much as just wants to be with you and not alone  Most important thing is to just ignore her when she is fussing (which is hard to do I know - especially at night time) and praise her when she is being quiet and calm or lying down in the pen. If she was older I might suggest putting a kong with a puppy treat in it every time she goes in the pen (i.e. she gets the special toy/treat when she goes in the pen and not at any other time) - but not sure if this would work for her yet.


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

I just came home from school with some royal canin food, shampoo, and a new toy for her to chew on instead of her foot of mine haha

But she is whining ever since i entered the room she is in...she seems settling down now... I might make my way in with her present haha thanks Lunaaa


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> I just came home from school with some royal canin food, shampoo, and a new toy for her to chew on instead of her foot of mine haha
> 
> But she is whining ever since i entered the room she is in...she seems settling down now... I might make my way in with her present haha thanks Lunaaa[/B]


Thats great! 

If you give her a bath try not to get any water in her ears and if the shampoo isn't tearless then careful around her eyes  I good place to wash her might be in the laundry or bathroom sink (she should be small enough) and don't make the water Hot only warm... also you need to dry her with a hair dryer - to keep her warm etc Your mom probably has a hair dryer - otherwise I got a little one from the reject shop for about $9 

Glad she seems to be settling down - it might take awhile for her to learn that fussing won't get her anything but if you stick with it then you will be rewarded with a dog that doesn't whine every time its alone  I definitely need to take this approach more when Luna is throwing herself against the bed trying to get up - but im a push over  But she isn't a yappy or whiny dog which is great for living in an apartment. 

Makes me want another puppy :wub:


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Haha yeah it is, started to feed her royal canin stuff tonight, she loved it with milk!

Pity she hasn't got the idea of pissing on puppy pads yet, is it necessary to pick her up while she is doing it? When I do that it makes a trail from where she originally went and the puppy pads.. :shocked:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I would move her - but yeah i see what you mean about the trails of pee. hmmmmm


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Hmm, her success rate in my room where her crate is, it is pretty high, but very low in my sisters room where the pen is.

Yesterday I went home and saw poop on the pads, but today I saw nothing...I'm wondering whether she ate it or it is the Royal Canin diet..


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Hmm, her success rate in my room where her crate is, it is pretty high, but very low in my sisters room where the pen is.
> 
> Yesterday I went home and saw poop on the pads, but today I saw nothing...I'm wondering whether she ate it or it is the Royal Canin diet..[/B]


As gross as it may sound, you might want to keep a mental check of her 'business'. All dogs, at all ages, can either get constipated or have the runs .... diet plays a big part of course, so it is a good idea to monitor her intake, and also, her waste.

Given you have introduced something new into her diet, it is not unusual for her toilet schedule to change a little. With a little tummy, she will be quite sensitive to new things, so any diet change should be gradually introduced.


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

I'm going to visit the Vet tomorrow and yeah, to see whats up and worming.

Hope she can answer the questions, you guys have been so great!

I've learnt so much ! :biggrin: :aktion033:  :wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats okay - I enjoy talking about dogs :brownbag: Glad to hear that we have helped you and pawpaw :wub: 

Luna sends licks to pawpaw :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Let us know how you & Pawpaw get on with the vet


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

> Pawpaw hates her pen but loves her crate, whenever I put her in the pen she whines and whines!
> 
> What should i do to make her not be scared of the pen and actually stay there[/B]


Can you put the crate in the pen with the crate door open? Some dogs like to always have access to the crate because it is their "cave".


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Hmm, I could..Thanks rosie, I'll see if that'll work.

Today at the VET, I asked her about waking up to let pawpaw go weewee, she said at this age (7weeks) she can hold it through the night :huh: 

Pawpaw never wakes me up to let her out of her crate, I do it incase she wets her area..so... Do you think the Vet is right?
The vet also said that pawpaw will get her first heartworm at 6months..I was also :huh: about it.

What do you guys thijnk?


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Oh and she also wormed pawpaw, but only for round worm and hook worm..Used Canex puppy suspension...

Should i get this? and if so when can i start her on it since she got owrmed for 2 things today..


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I used Cannex Puppy suspension - I wouldn't get extra worming tablets - the vet knows what to give her  I would let her out of the crate during the night - I still let Luna down off the bed during the night sometimes- and you really don't want her peeing in her bed. I was told to start heartworming immediately - did the vet say she was going to give pawpaw an injection? If so don't get the injection (i have heard that alot of dogs have bad reactions do the injection). She maybe leaving the heartworm because its winter atm and so mozzies aren't out


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Oh okay, but the Cannex Puppy suspension doesn't treat for whipworm or tapeworm...and also about fleas, when should i start to treat her for it?


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Oh okay, but the Cannex Puppy suspension doesn't treat for whipworm or tapeworm...and also about fleas, when should i start to treat her for it?[/B]


She should be safe to start treating for fleas - but you may want to wait until her next vet visit (for her 2nd set of shots) and make a list of questions to ask 

How is Pawpaw going?


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=584432
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is okay I guess...Accidents here and there but she is getting there..
Thanks for asking and for the advice :biggrin:


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

pawpaw has a dry nose.. its not cracked just yet but it seems dry..

Is this bad?

It was damp last night..


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm - Luna sometimes gets a slightly dry nose - are pawpaw's gums nice and pink or really pale (pale = dehydrated)? I wouldn't worry if she seemed active, playful and otherwise okay - unless it continued till tomorrow


----------

